# Help?!



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

Type 1 diabetic and i am 18 years old and i need to shed a few pounds but I can't seem to stay away from the chocolate or stop the craving's any help or ways to stop the cravings?


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 14, 2012)

Others have recommended a small quantity of the really high quality dark chocolate - you probably won't want to eat the whole bar.  I don't like the stuff myself, but have found that after a few days of 'cold turkey' the cravings diminish.  

Also, slimming clubs are good in my experience, because you can swap horror stories and coping strategies at the weekly weigh-in.  There a usually a couple of diabetics there.  Good luck with your weight loss plan.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ginger, it's important to keep an eye on your daily carb intake if you need to watch your weight. More carbs=more insulin, and this can make it difficult to shift pounds. It's worth keeping a food diary, writing down the amount of carbs you are consuming each day in everything you eat and drink. It's a bit tedious, but you don't have to do it forever, just so that you can get a picture of your total daily intake and perhjaps spot places where you might be able to substitute the carbs for something else e.g. more veg, less potatoes.

As for chocolate, it's best to choose a good quality dark chocolate with a high cocoa content - you'll find you can enjoy a couple of squares of this which will take away your craving, but you won't feel like having to eat whole bars to feel satisfied  Alternatively, I find having something savoury, like peanuts, will take away my craving for sweet things.

Exercise is also very important as this will increase your insulin sensitivity and therefore reduce your insulin doses. The aim isn't to  cut out insulin altogether, of course, but just to keep amounts as low as necessary in order to amintain good blood sugar control. What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to do a food diary when i was younger but i never actually stick to it :/ and my blood testing has gone down hill its like i cant cope no more and my insuluin regime is 26 levemir in the morning and 30 at night and then im on novorapid and ratios


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

GingerStyles1994 said:


> I used to do a food diary when i was younger but i never actually stick to it :/ and my blood testing has gone down hill its like i cant cope no more and my insuluin regime is 26 levemir in the morning and 30 at night and then im on novorapid and ratios



Sounds like you might be suffering a little 'burnout'  Why not set yourself a small goal to start with so you're not feeling overwhelmed by trying to put everything right at once? How about starting to test regularly at a time you have been missing tests?  We're here to back you up, so you're not alone in this, and many of us (all of us?) have felt just like you do now


----------



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

so starting by testing twice a day? or? it's a massive struggle! and my diabetes nurse is pretty useless too:/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

GingerStyles1994 said:


> so starting by testing twice a day? or? it's a massive struggle! and my diabetes nurse is pretty useless too:/



Set yourself something achievable, so if you're not testing at all at the moment, then twice a day will be great!  Try not to worry too much at this point what the numbers are if they are higher than you would like - the aim is to try and get into a routine about it so it becomes automatic. People are often surprised to find that they spend LESS time thinking about their diabetes when they just do the little things each day, like testing and injecting, rather than spending ages every day worrying about it, or feeling guilty, or resentful - just do it and then you can move on with your day


----------



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you I shall try! and to do a food diary too yes? thank you ever so much for your help!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

GingerStyles1994 said:


> Thank you I shall try! and to do a food diary too yes? thank you ever so much for your help!



Yes, the food diary would be great too - just record it, don't worry about doing anything with the information for now - that can come later when you're happier with your other achievements


----------



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

thank you!! have you got any other tips?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

GingerStyles1994 said:


> thank you!! have you got any other tips?



Keep us updated! If you like, you can post details of your meals and blood sugar tests. No-one will hassle you about them, but people may be able to offer useful suggestions based on their own experiences


----------



## GingerStyles1994 (Nov 14, 2012)

ok i will do thank you! i think i shall start from scratch tomorrow and message you how i go?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

GingerStyles1994 said:


> ok i will do thank you! i think i shall start from scratch tomorrow and message you how i go?



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MaryPlain (Nov 17, 2012)

The chocolate thing is a bit different for me: basically I can't stand dark chocolate so eating it wouldn't help me - what I do instead is buy really nice chocolates in very small packets and ration myself to just having them at weekends. 

If I get a craving in the week, I can just tell myself to look forward to the treat at the weekend and I don't feel so deprived and resentful. 

I make it a bit of a ritual to eat my treat chocolate after dinner at the weekend and really relish it! I find that helps me resist the temptation to scoff the cheap stuff during the week.

Portion control is really important for this because if I ever eat more than 3 chocolates, I'll start to feel guilty, and that undoes all the good work. Hotel Chocolate sell chocolates in packs of 6, which I share with my other half.  Not cheap but I'm worth it!

Another tip that my other half taught me when he gave up smoking, is to hold on to the fact that cravings, if resisted, are actually very shortlived. If you can tell yourself that when having one, it helps to withstand it.


----------

